# why wont one certain page load on my lap??



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

hi I have a problem my lap top works fine but when I want to load a certain page it keeps saying "pages cant be displayed" the page will load on other divices I took my laptop to different places to try different internets and the pages still wont load.

I have reset my lap top and the page still wont load it only happens when I try and load this certain page everything else still works great.

Please help??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the certain page 
can other devices open the page connected to your network ?

if you take the laptop to another network does the page load ?


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

the page is *my girl fund. *yes other devices can open the page on my network. The page did work on my lap top until about two weeks ago and now it just keeps saying* page cant be displayed.*

*No the page doesn't load on my laptop on other networks.* PLEASE HELP????


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try a different browser
I assume you are using edge on W10, try internet explorer instead or chrome or Firefox


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try this
ping the website
also do a nslookup and post the results

This is an adult site for chat, and it just goes to a login page

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command

NOTE
_"the full address of the website" - for example

google.com
bbc.co.uk
_
ipconfig/all > list.txt
ping _"the full address of the website" _>> list.txt
ping 216.58.218.174 >> list.txt
nslookup _"the full address of the website" _ >> list.txt & list.txt


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't get what you mean? please can you explain more? I only have the lap top I'm on??x


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

p.s I have windows 10 if that helps in any way?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

which bit did you not understand 

Using a different browser , internet explorer ?
although the site opens in edge

or my instructions - and which bit of the instruction could you not follow?


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have tried internet explorer and bing,google and ask jeeves and I cant get the log in page to load on any. whats edge? is that a search engine?

I didn't get what ping meant. I didn't get any of this.... shown below

*Ping Tests * If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

Everything else loads on the search engines on my lap top apart from the "my girl fund" log in page x


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you do the following 
on the windows logo - bottom left of the screen right click on that icon and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen

in that windows that opens 
type the following

ipconfig/all > list.txt
ping mygirlfund.com >> list.txt
nslookup _mygirlfund.com _>> list.txt & list.txt

A notepad window will now appear

then copy and past the notepad contents into a reply


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

a note pad has appeared what do I do after that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : work
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-EE-65-06-56-52
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-EE-65-06-56-52
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dc08:bb93:b0f9:8e9b%15(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.73(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 October 2015 10:30:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 October 2015 16:11:13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 364441189
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-BC-F1-C5-18-67-B0-D9-29-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::9e97:26ff:fe96:8d94%15
192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-EE-65-06-7B-D2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-67-B0-D9-29-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Pinging mygirlfund.com [192.5.71.150] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.5.71.150:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Server: UnKnown
Address: fe80::9e97:26ff:fe96:8d94
Name: mygirlfund.com
Address: 192.5.71.150


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

what do I have to do now?x


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

please can you help? do you know what the problem is?x


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is this a laptop supplied by an employer or school or does it belong to someone else?


----------



## becke88 (Oct 29, 2015)

hey the laptop belongs to me, do you know what the problem is?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but due to the nature of the website and our inability to verify if there are any restrictions set on your laptop by an employer, parent or other person, we find that we have no other choice but to decline to assist any further with this issue.

Therefore, since there's nothing else we can do, I'm closing this thread.


----------

